# Abstimmung "Das schönste Userbike 2009" Kategorie Classic



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

Die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 04.05.09 bis 19.05.09 nach folgendem Schema.

Jeder Forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro Kategorie drei Stimmen, die in klassischer Gold, Silber, Bronze oder 1.2.3. Manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhÃ¤lt bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, Platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die Kategorie.*


Die Abstimmung kÃ¶nnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(WÃ¤re aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - wÃ¼rde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. )



*GT-heini*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenker




Gabel




Parts




Das GT Terramoto ist im Grunde aus 1. Hand. Mein Bruder kaufte sich das Rad 1994. Heute findet er leider keine Zeit mehr fÃ¼r das Mountainbiken und das Rad stand nutzlos in der Garage. Irgendwann meinte er, dass ich das Rad mitnehmen sollte, damit es in gute HÃ¤nde kommt bzw. bleibt. Der Rahmen ist der kleine Bruder des Zaskar. Mittlerweile ist die originale Exage-Schaltgruppe durch eine Deore DX-Schaltung, welche seit 1993 in meinem Besitz ist, ersetzt. Als Federung dient meine erste Federgabel, die ich ebenfalls 1993 kaufte.



*GT-Sassy*
Komplett



Cockpit



Antrieb



Sorry MÃ¤dels, ist halt ein MÃ¤nnerbike




Modell:	        Timberline
Rahmennummer:	T6070399
Farbe	:                Chrom
Gabel:	                GT
Steuersatz:	        Ritchey Locig 1â Gewinde
Vorbau:	        SR MTS 101
Lenker:	        Redline BMX Cruiser
Bremsgriffe:	        Dia Compe
Schalthebel	:        Suntour Daumies
Griffe:	                BMX blau
Laufrad vorne:	Nabe SR E86; Felge Araya 26x1.50
Reifen vorne:	Impac Getaway 26x2.00
Laufrad hinten:	Nabe Shimano Deore XT; Felge Araya RM-20
Reifen hinten:	Impac Getaway 26x2.00
SattelstÃ¼tze:	GT BMX
Sattel:	        dynaMax Blau
Sattelklemme:	./.
Kurbel:	        Sakae SX
Pedale:	        GT Flat
Umwerfer:	        Suntour alpha â 5000
Schaltwerk:	        Suntour alpha â 5000
Bremse vorne:	Dia Compe 981
Bremse hinten:	Dia Compe AD 990 U-Brake
Extra:	                Alle ZÃ¼ge in Blau, GT BMX Lenkerpolster



*mountymaus*
Komplett




Cockpit




Antrieb




Wunsch




Parts






*hoeckle*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




Rahmen: Timberline 1985
Gabel: GT
Felgen: Araya RX-7
Naben: Phil Wood
Steuersatz: GT
Vorbau: SR Sakae
Lenker: 3ttt
Bremsen: DiaCompe 980
Bremshebel: DiaCompe
SattelstÃ¼tze: SR Sakae
Sattel: Brooks
Innenlager: Phil Wood
Kurbel: SR Sakae Signature
BlÃ¤tter: SR Sakae
Reifen: Panaracer Timbuk II
Griffe: GT
Umwerfer: Suntour AG
Schaltwerk: Suntour AG
Schalthebel: Suntour
Pedale: GT 



*oliversen*
Totale




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Als Wunschbild nochmals eine Totale mit anderem Hintergrund




Auch hier eine grobe Teileliste:
Rahmen: GT Bravado - Baujahr 92,
Gabel: GT 3D
Steuersatz: GT original
Vorbau: GT Flipflop
Lenker: tech feather
Schalt Brems Kombi: Shimano XT 
Griffe: GT original 
Bar Ends: Onza
LaufrÃ¤der: Shimano DX auf Araya RM-400 Pro
Reifen : Panaracer Timbuk II
Kassette: Shimano HG
SattelstÃ¼tze: GT original
Sattel: GT original
Kurbel: Shimano DX
Pedale: Shake
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Shimano XT canti / DX U-Brake



*zaskar-le*
Komplettansicht




Antrieb




Kommandozentrale




Wunschfoto - BB rules! 




Nach umfangreichem Umbau nun mit folgendem Setup:

Frame: GT Zaskar, 1993
Fork: GT Bologna 
Rims: Mavic 117 SUP CD
Hubs: Nuke Proof (front), Pulstar USA (rear)
Spokes: DT
Tires: Tioga Psycho K/S
Pedals: Shimano PD-M 525
Crank: Shimano XT, FC-M 730
Chain: Shimano
Rear Cogs: Shimano XT
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT BB-UN 71
Front Der.: Shimano XT FD-M 735
Rear Der.: Shimano XT RD-M 735
Shifters: Grip Shift SRT 800 X-Ray
Grips: GT Grips
Handlebar: Answer Hyperlite
Stem: Syncros Cattlehead
Headset: Race Face Real Seal
Brakes: Grafton Speedcontrollers
Levers: Tech Lite Levers
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite
Seat Post: Syncros Hardcore
Skewers: Salsa
Colour: ball burnished
Size: 19" (GT-MaÃ)



*Manni1599*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch





GT Avalanche 1990
Als "Haufen Schrott" aus Englang importiert,
Aufbau mit:
LRS : XT Naben, DT Swiss Speichen und Araya RM 17 Felgen, 
Reifen : Ritchey Z.E.D WCS
Kurbel : Ritchey Sugino, TA Kbl.
Pedale : Shimano PD-M 737
Schaltung : Komplett Shimano DX
Bremsen : Vorne DX SLR, Hinten XT U-Brake
SattelstÃ¼tze : Speedline
Klemme : GT
Sattel : Selle Italia Superturbo
Lenker : Controltech
Barends : Controltech



*GT-Hinterland*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenker




Wunschbild




Teileliste:
Felge vorn: Araya CV-7
Nabe vorn: Suntour
Schnellspanner vorn: Suntour
Felge hinten: Araya CV-7
Nabe hinten: Suntour XC Pro
Schnellspanner hinten: Suntour XC Pro
Reifen vorne: Ritchey Z Max Evolution 2.1
Reifen hinten: Ritchey Z Max Evolution 2.1
Vorbau: GT
Lenker: GT
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
SattelstÃ¼tze: Syncros
Sattel: Sell Italia Max Flite
Sattelklemme: GT
Innenlager: Suntour XCE
Kurbel: Suntour XCE
KettenblÃ¤tter: Suntour XCE
Pedale: Shimano SPD
Schalthebel: Suntour X Press
Umwerfer: Suntour XCE
Schaltwerk: Suntour X-1
Bremshebel: Dia Comp X-1
Bremse vorn: Dia Comp XCE 
Bremse hinten: Dia Comp XCE U-Break
Flaschenhalter: Procraft



*BonelessChicken*
Komplettansicht




Antriebstrang




Cockpit




Wunschfoto




Rahmen: GT Avalanche 1991 (Paintjob: Daktari White, GrÃ¶sse: 18")
Gabel: GT Triple Trac Plus
Steuersatz: Tioga Avenger 1 1/8"
Vorbau: GT 1 1/8"
Lenker: GT Alu
Griffe: Grab On
Barends: Onza
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT
Bremshebel: Shimano Deore XT
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT 73 mm, AchslÃ¤nge 122 mm
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT
Pedale: Shimano Deore XT
Kette: Shimano Deore XT
Kassette: Shimano Deore XT
Bremse vorne: Shimano Deore XT
Bremse hinten: Shimano Deore XT U-Brake
SattelstÃ¼tze: GT
Sattel: GT
Sattelschnellspanner: GT Alu
Naben: Shimano Deore XT
Schnellspanner: Shimano Deore XT
Felgen: Sun
Reifen: Ritchey



*badbushido*
Komplett






Lenkzone





Antrieb





Wunsch





Tange Prestige Rahmen mit GT Vorbau
Serial T8021
Power Series Kurbel mit weissem spider
SunTour XC9000 custom painted weiss
Bremsen Dia Compe AD990, Hebel 290
Naben, Pedalen SunTour XCD6000


----------



## kingmoe (4. Mai 2009)

1. Hoeckle - Bin ich froh, den Rahmen damals doch nicht bkeommen zu haben  
2. BadBushido - ohne Worte
3. Manni - So viel Liebe und Arbeit in einem Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (4. Mai 2009)

Ganz schwer - ich versuch's mal.

1. bonelesschicken (stimmiger kann man es wohl nicht aufbauen!)
2. oliversen (nur einen Hauch dahinter)
3. mountymaus 

Aber wirklich allesamt tolle Räder!


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

here are the results of my own jury.....


hockle.............3 points   was für ein amerikanischer strassenkreuzer
zaskar le..........2 points   treue und schönheit muss belohnt werden
oliversen..........1 point    bravo bravado


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

ganz schwer:

1. hoeckle - besser kann man so eine restaurierung wohl kaum machen
2. manni - sehr knapp dahinter! hier gilt eigentlich das gleich wie bei hoeckle, nur etwas weniger klassisch
3. badbushido - eine weitere kostbarkeit in guten händen

ein jammer um die beiden zaskars, das bravado und die anderen schönheiten...


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Mai 2009)

1. mountymaus
2. bonelesschicken
3. gt-heini


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Mai 2009)

1 ->  zaskar-le
2 ->  Manni1599
3 ->  mountymaus


----------



## burschilan (4. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Sassy
2. Manni 1599
3. GT-heini (Weil ich auch mal eins hatte!)


----------



## DeepStar23 (4. Mai 2009)

1  zaskar-le
2  mountymaus
3  Manni1599  

wenn Zaskar dann bb.


----------



## laxerone (4. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle
2. badbushido
3. manni


----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

1. badbushido
2. oliversen
3. zaskar-le


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (4. Mai 2009)

1. ZaskarLE
2. Oliversen
3. Hoeckle


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2009)

1. Oliversen
2. Badbushido
3. Manni1599


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Mai 2009)

1. Manni1599 
2. Oliversen (1992 stand ich vor diesem geilen Bike )
3. Badbushido


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Mai 2009)

1. Hoeckle
2. GT-Sassy
3. GT-Hinterland


----------



## zingel (4. Mai 2009)

1. Badbushido ...trotz kleineren Schwierigkeiten mit der neuen Kamera
2. Hoeckle ...sowas steht hier auch noch irgendwo
3. Manni ...wegen dem Wunschbild!


----------



## oldschooler (4. Mai 2009)

1.mountymaus
2.oliversen
3.boneless chicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (4. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle
2. oliversen
3. Manni1599


----------



## Ketterechts (5. Mai 2009)

1. Hoeckle      -      super restaurierter Klassiker
2. BonelessChicken  -  Avalanche in Stahl ( ich vermiss meins )
3. BadBushido  -  ein Klassiker mit Patina


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2009)

1. manni  superschöner aufbau in legendärem outfit :0
2. zaskar-le
3. hoeckle


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2009)

1. Manni
.
.
.
.
2. BonelessChicken
3. oliversen


----------



## Radlerin (5. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle
2. badbushido
3. oliversen


----------



## gnss (5. Mai 2009)

Hier sollte jeder auf 1 sein.

1 oliversen
2 GT-Hinterland
3 Manni1599


----------



## Raule83 (5. Mai 2009)

1. Manni 1599
2. GT-heini
3. GT-Hinterland


----------



## Tiensy (5. Mai 2009)

1. manni1599
2. zaskar-le
3. oliversen


----------



## moitrich (5. Mai 2009)

1 mountymaus
2 zaskar-le
3 Manni1599


----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2009)

na dann will ich mal:

1. bonelesschicken
2. zaskar-le
3.oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2009)

1 = badbushido 

2 = hoeckle

3 = GT-Hinterland


----------



## timorino (5. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle
2. mountymaus
3. zaskar-le


----------



## badbushido (5. Mai 2009)

1 BonelessChicken
2 Mountymaus
3 oliversen


----------



## MUD´doc (5. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Sassy
2. hoeckle
3. BadBushido


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. Mai 2009)

1 Hoeckle
2 Badbushido
3 Oliversen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. Mai 2009)

1 - Hoeckle
2 - BadBushido
3 - BonelessChicken


----------



## rockhopper.comp (6. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le
mountymaus
manni1599


----------



## Syborg (6. Mai 2009)

1 - hoeckle        
2 - manni1599    
3 - zaskar-le


----------



## neuroncrust (6. Mai 2009)

1. bonelesschicken
2. gt-heini
3. zaskar-le


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (6. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle
2. manni1599
3. zaskar le


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle
2. manni1599
3. zaskar-le


----------



## Stemmel (7. Mai 2009)

1. Manni1599 (ich habe das ganze 'Drama' live miterleben dürfen...) 
2. GT-Hinterland (ich lieeebe diese Farbe )
3. bonelessChicken (dies ist noch eine 'Wunschfarbe')


----------



## Beaufighter (7. Mai 2009)

1. oliversen
2. hoeckle
3. zaskar-le


----------



## korat (7. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle
2. Manni
3. badbushido


----------



## Hoerni (7. Mai 2009)

1. Zaskar LE - schlichte Schönheit
2. Badbushido - der Name ist Programm
3. Manni - die Pose allein reicht bei der Topmodel Nachwuchswertung für den ersten Platz!


Saubere fliegende Kisten Männers - nun raus damit auf die Trails und dreckig machen!

Cheers,

Hörni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle
2. Manni1599
3. oliversen


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2009)

Hier schreib ich auch mal was zur Wertung. Ich habe das Glück, einige der hier gezeigten Klassiker (Besitzer und Bikes ) zu kennen. Hier hätte jeder die volle Punktzahl verdient weil jeder sein Schätzchen hingebungsvoll restauriert oder gepflegt hat. Ich würde meines auch für viel Geld nicht hergeben. (Man darf sowieso keinem Menschen erzählen, was man da so reinsteckt....) 
Hier also meine Punkte:

1. Hoeckle. Wer die Entstehung miterlebt hat, kann nicht anders wählen.

2. oliversen. Ich kenne keinen Neid, aber dieses Rad hätte ich schon gerne...

3. Badbushido. Stahl-Avalanche macht süchtig!


----------



## StylesDavis (7. Mai 2009)

1 Hoeckle
2 Badbushido
3 Oliversen


----------



## gt-kolli (8. Mai 2009)

1. Manni1599 (wegen dem Wunschfoto)

2. hoeckle

3. zaskar-le


----------



## Kruko (10. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle

2. gt-sassy

3. mountymaus


----------



## Überholverbot (10. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle

2. GT-Hinterland

3. Oliversen


----------



## SixTimesNine (11. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle (phil´s perfect)
2. zaskar-le (bb - what else)
3. manni1599 (whow!!!)


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Mai 2009)

*1. hoeckle* fast einmalig glückwunsch
2. oliversen
3. badbushido


----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. Mai 2009)

1. Manni1599
2. GT-heini
3. Zaskar-le


----------



## DefektesKind (12. Mai 2009)

1.Zaskar-LE 2.Manni 3........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (13. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle (weils einfach die PURE schönheit ist)
2. manni1599
3. mountymaus


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle (einfach Sahne...)
2. gt-heini (schön timecorrect...)
3. GT-Sassy (auch schön...)


----------



## Diggler (15. Mai 2009)

1.oliversen
2. BonelessChicken
3. mountymaus


----------



## argh (15. Mai 2009)

1. Zaskar-LE 
2. Badbushido 
3. Oliversen


----------



## stefan9113 (16. Mai 2009)

dann will ich auch mal:

1. bonelesschicken
2. zaskar-le
3. hoeckle

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## tonicbikes (16. Mai 2009)

1.bonelessChicken (haben wollen)
2.oliversen 
3.zaskar-le

gruss


----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle
2. badbushido
3. GT-Hinterland

Tom


----------



## maatik (19. Mai 2009)

1. hoeckle - einfach klassisch aufgebaut
2. GT-Sassy - schön Oldschool
3. badbushido - Zeitsprung ? herrlich..


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Mai 2009)

1. zaskar-le
2. bonelesschicken
3. oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (19. Mai 2009)

1 gt sassy
2 hoeckle
3 bad bushido


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

1) bonelessChicken
2) Zaskar-LE
3) Oliversen


----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Mai 2009)

1. badbushido
2. hoeckle
3. oliversen


----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-ler!! 
Die Möglichkeit abzustimmen ist nun beendet.
Bitte gebt mir etwas Zeit zur Auswertung, da ich momentan beruflich sehr eingespannt bin. Ich werde mich sputen...
Gruß Insa


----------

